# international 340 utility tractor question



## snowman2012 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just inherited an International 340 utility tractor. I am trying to find out where to check the hydraulic fluid level and how much fluid it hold.

can anyone answer this for me?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I can't help you, sorry. But there are alot of web sites out there for maneulels and you need one.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I cant advise either. but your probably better posting this on the Big tractor forum under IH Farmall.


----------

